# New owner of 12x24 Atlas /Craftsman 101.27430 - question on part



## Csxal (Jan 27, 2020)

Hello everyone, I’m new to forum and to machining. I recently purchased this lathe and got a pretty good deal. It came with a bunch of extras. 3 chucks ( 5“ 3 jaw, 8” 4 jaw and a 3 jaw 6”) tooling, collets etc. Here is a photo of the lathe. I have been reading the forum and trying to learn as much as I can. I also purchased a user manual & parts manual. I have also attached another photo of two items that ap
	

		
			
		

		
	



 appear to match the paint of the lathe, but I can’t find any info on what they are and what they are used for. I’m hoping someone here can enlighten me as to what they are. 


Thanks, Al


----------



## JPMacG (Jan 27, 2020)

I have that same lathe.  Yours looks to be in good shape with lots of accessories.  You did well.

I don't recognize those parts.


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 27, 2020)

I think those are parts for some other machine
Nice Atlas you have there


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 27, 2020)

I don't specifically recognize them, either.  However, they would appear to be for work holding a rectangular (i.e., not round) long and not very wide work piece on some sort of table that has T-slots that match the T-slot nuts and screws.  Or if you turn both clamping screws around, a short work piece.  So probably for use with an X-Y table on a drill press or with a relatively small horizontal or maybe more likely vertical mill.


----------



## Csxal (Jan 27, 2020)

Thank you for all the replies everyone. I reached out also to the previous owner and he told me they were in the box from the guy he had purchased the lathe from some years ago. He didn’t know either. One of the extras that came with the lathe was a brand new, never installed QCTP with a couple of tool holders. For my first two projects using the lathe are going to be make new chuck wrench for the 8” chuck since it came with a square chuck key and it has hex screws. The other one will be to make a tool post adjustment handle so I don’t have to grab a wrench to change position of tool holder.
I’ll post some photos after I get a chance to do them later in the week or on the weekend. Thanks again. Al


----------



## Orangetruckman (Dec 1, 2020)

Csxal said:


> Hello everyone, I’m new to forum and to machining. I recently purchased this lathe and got a pretty good deal. It came with a bunch of extras. 3 chucks ( 5“ 3 jaw, 8” 4 jaw and a 3 jaw 6”) tooling, collets etc. Here is a photo of the lathe. I have been reading the forum and trying to learn as much as I can. I also purchased a user manual & parts manual. I have also attached another photo of two items that ap
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Csxal said:


> Thank you for all the replies everyone. I reached out also to the previous owner and he told me they were in the box from the guy he had purchased the lathe from some years ago. He didn’t know either. One of the extras that came with the lathe was a brand new, never installed QCTP with a couple of tool holders. For my first two projects using the lathe are going to be make new chuck wrench for the 8” chuck since it came with a square chuck key and it has hex screws. The other one will be to make a tool post adjustment handle so I don’t have to grab a wrench to change position of tool holder.
> I’ll post some photos after I get a chance to do them later in the week or on the weekend. Thanks again. Al


I can see the parts have some stamping on it, maybe try googling them and see what pops up?? Using the wilda$$ guessing system, I could see them being used on the atlas milling table potential or possibly a tailstock stop ‍ If you find out, I’d be interested to know. Good luck and happy hunting!


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 2, 2020)

Csxal,

99.44% of the time, the proper proper alignment of a QCTP should be square with the spindle axis with one of the two working faces on the left side and the other on the front.  Most of the exceptions will be when you need to machine something on a part up close to the tailstock. 

Also, I would recommend that you go ahead and buy 5 or 6 101 or 102 tool holders for the QC.  Otherwise, with only one as normally comes with a "kit", you are hardly any better off than with the lantern type tool post.  Else, every time that you need to use a different cutter (roughing, finishing, chamfering, beveling, grooving, parting off, etc.) you will have to get out your allen wrench and break down your turning setup to change to a different  cutter.  And then back.


----------

